# DVD RW Drive shows up as cd drive



## Savage2303 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hello, this problem has me completely confused. I've been online with HP's tech support, which is seemingly non-existant, so I come here pleading your help. 

My notebook has a dvd rw dual layer burner, and shows up as dvd rw in my computer when there is no dvd in the drive, but when i was trying to burn some data to a blank dvd, the drive then showed up as "cd drive". When i pop the blank dvd out, it goes back to dvd rw. Obviously this is a problem, because 1) none of my software recognizes the drive as a burner that i can use to put the data on the dvd, and it also, of course, tells me there would not be enough room on the disc because it thinks it's a cd, not dvd. and 2) my computer does not identify the drive as having a blank dvd in it, so i cannot drag-to-disk, or anything of the sort. 

Also, in device manager, my cd/dvd drives show up as follows:

TSSTcorp CD/DVDw TS-L532R
XT249m UJO892Y SCSI CdRom Device

interesting, because i only have one dvd drive.. but perhaps this is part of the problem..



Please help, thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try uninstalling all the optical drives in Device Manager and rebooting. Maybe that will allow Windows to discover the correct drive.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

In My Computer under 'Type' my LG burner reads as 'CD Drive' when empty, the 'Name' says 'DVD-Ram Drive'. Inserting a blank DVD it still shows as 'CD Drive' in 'Type' but now the 'Name' also changes to 'CD Drive'. This appears to be normal behavior (at least with LG, my other rig with the Benq is down so I can't check it). I have no problems and Nero InfoTool shows all the correct setting and names.


----------



## Savage2303 (Apr 1, 2004)

i've tried sonic and nero, and neither recognize it as a burnable drive when there is a blank disc in there. i also tried my external burner, and same thing happened when i put a blank dvd in the burner, just turned into cd drive and does not let me burn on it


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since you have two optical drives installed, are you sure the software is looking at the correct drive when you're trying to burn to a disk?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

DoubleHelix said:


> Since you have two optical drives installed, are you sure the software is looking at the correct drive when you're trying to burn to a disk?


A good point, in NeroExpress when I go to burn, my LG is listed *twice *in the Recorder drop down. First as [DVD], second as [CD-R/RW]. If I'm burning a CD (music, data, etc.) and the [DVD] choice is showing (because I'd previously burned a DVD) it will not recognize the disc and vice versa.


----------



## Savage2303 (Apr 1, 2004)

Well i eliminated that the true drive I have is the tsstcorp one, but my burning software doesn't even recognize it as a drive as one that is capable of burning. for instance, in sonic recordnow, it tells me to choose which drive i wish to use, but when i click it it says no burnable drive was found.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Seems to be lots of folks with bad luck with those drives.

http://www.google.com/search?lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=TSSTcorp CD/DVDw TS-L532R


----------



## Savage2303 (Apr 1, 2004)

just my luck


----------



## axis198 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi guys

I have the same problem with my Pioneer DVD RW - or + 106d burner with the 1.08 firmware. I have tried all sorts to get it working. only started doing this after it fritzed on me while burning a data dvd containing avi files throwing out a buffer underrun error (so much for safeburn). I am using nti cd creator pro (for data) alcohol 120% (for iso's)

Started with the unstall trick, 
reset the aspi drivers and reinstalled them
changed from master to slave
changed from secondry ide (slave & Master) to primary ide (slave)
reinstalled windows (xp sp2)

and am now looking to rollback my firmware from 1.08 to 1.05 or 1.06 i'm still working on that though as this drive came with 1.07 as oem 

so if any one has any hints on how to go about this or any other ideas to try please let me know 

thanks

Cpu: XP2200
Ram: 1gb
Hdd: 240 gb
MoBo: MSI KT4V
Vid: Albatron fx5200

For more info Just ask


----------



## axis198 (Apr 1, 2005)

Well drives fubar now won't even look at regular cd's so i'm scraping it and getting a new one


----------

